# Arabian auction



## NC Roses (Sep 12, 2008)

If anyone is interested in arabian horses, Addis equine auctions is having a huge sale of the Horses from Passion Arabians. It starts tommorrow. Located in Bloomington , IL. No reserve on horses, some speculate prices as low as $50. These are top bred horses taken by the bank. You can view the catalog online, also watch it live at dvauction.com


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for the information!!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 12, 2008)

That's so tempting! Some amazing horses there, and only two hours from me... But I am saying good bye to my last show Arab this weekend; it's probably a bit too soon to start all over again. Good thing there aren't pics!


----------



## hahler (Sep 12, 2008)

I just called to check on them cause im looking for a stocky arab to work cattle with and man not sure if i would touch these maybe if i was younger

i was told that if they are under 4 years old 90% arent even halter broke

with the arab hyperness its iffy

ill watch it so see what happens


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, I did do a little checking around too--hence the "starting over." When they say snort and blow in the descriptions they aren't kidding! These horses are beautiful but as hot-blooded as they come.


----------



## hahler (Sep 13, 2008)

OK for the person who posted this





or i should have gone to nationals

I bought 2. prices were just to cheap not to for proven national show horses

upside good resale prospects


----------



## chandab (Sep 13, 2008)

hahler said:


> OK for the person who posted this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, what did you buy, and when do we get to see pictures?


----------



## hahler (Sep 13, 2008)

ok when i say cheap that is an understatement

almost all of them were sweepstakes horses

they had been started underhalter

as far as cheap (and this one im really kicking myself for) ahalf sister of barbaros bred back to an arab stud ..............

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$1200!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i thought i was hearing wrong

here is the daddy of the 4 year old that i bought

http://www.passionarabians.com/pa_hi_noon/


----------



## NC Roses (Sep 13, 2008)

why do you have thumbs down for the "person" who posted this, which is me? You bought 2, youre happy right. I'm happy you did buy 2. Some people did not know about the auction, so just trying to spread the word.

Anyhow, some horses sold for $100, a few goodies up to 20K, prices were up and down depending on the horse. None were ridden in ring as most were not broke. Prices were not to bad considering the lack of handing with youngsters, but they were not wild. Many bargains there. All sold.


----------



## chandab (Sep 13, 2008)

NC Roses said:


> why do you have thumbs down for the "person" who posted this, which is me? You bought 2, youre happy right. I'm happy you did buy 2. Some people did not know about the auction, so just trying to spread the word.Anyhow, some horses sold for $100, a few goodies up to 20K, prices were up and down depending on the horse. None were ridden in ring as most were not broke. Prices were not to bad considering the lack of handing with youngsters, but they were not wild. Many bargains there. All sold.


I imagine you got the thumbs down, as she hadn't planned on buying any horses at this time, but your post tempted her.


----------



## NC Roses (Sep 13, 2008)

A sale like that is very tempting to buy, Would love to have bought several myself! But it was a little to far away from me. These were horses under different circumstances would bring much more money.

My hands were sweating watching the sale! I was the same watching the reece mini sale


----------



## hahler (Sep 13, 2008)

Im sorry NC Rose i didnt mean it that way

im kind of a practical joker on here

and yes i am glad i got 2 good deals doubt they will be used for what they were bred for and i dont mean that meanly

i have a ranch and need a couple of arabs to work cattle and to ride all day with

arabs last longer then quarter or paints do.

might show the stud i bought

got the second one cause i felt sorry for it and it was only $100

they will be delivered this week to me

thanks again rose


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 14, 2008)

Hahler forgot to mention that in addition to being a Hi-Noon colt her new stallion is also a maternal brother to Miss Pryme Tyme. Talk about a buy! I wish I had the chutzpah to bring one of those horses home... Were they a little rough? Sure. But were they beautiful? You'd better believe it.


----------



## NC Roses (Sep 14, 2008)

hahler said:


> Im sorry NC Rose i didnt mean it that wayim kind of a practical joker on here
> 
> and yes i am glad i got 2 good deals doubt they will be used for what they were bred for and i dont mean that meanly
> 
> ...


Oh, no problem! I;m so glad you went and bought 2 horses, please post a few pics! Also glad you bought an arab to work cattle. I believe by this post, 4 horses were bought from the sale!


----------



## hahler (Sep 14, 2008)

horses were picked up this morning and are spending a couple of days at her place (transporter)

she said that they had alittle trouble loading them and had to use panels.

she said that they were just very scared and not sure what was going on

the stallion didnt act to "studdy" which is what i want cause if he did, i dont care what bloodlines he has i wont have it and he would loose them

as far as the gelding she said that he is also scared and needs groceries but has one of the most beautiful heads and neck she has seen in a long time

when they unloaded them they walked out like old pros so there is hope

let you know when i know more


----------



## twister (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh please post pics as soon as you can, I am dying to see the horses you bought





Yvonne


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Sep 14, 2008)

hahler said:


> OK for the person who posted this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too funny



! Can't wait to see your purchases!!


----------



## hahler (Sep 22, 2008)

ok i finally got the "sand lizards" in this morning

I dont see that they are that under weight and their temperments are very good

I only have one major complaint.........

Who ever was deciding the stallion/gelding chose they need to go back to biology

my gelding has a couple of extra pendages attached





that was a suprise

ill get pix posted in the morning


----------



## hahler (Sep 23, 2008)

ok im going to try to post a picture dont know if it will work

i have given them barn names already

the "gelding" TATOR cause he is a tator head

the the stallion (actual one) spud the stud lol

ok i cant get the pic to d/l it says its to big help


----------



## Gizzmoe (Sep 23, 2008)

hahler said:


> ok im going to try to post a picture dont know if it will work i have given them barn names already
> 
> the "gelding" TATOR cause he is a tator head
> 
> ...


email the pic to me and I will put it up for you. Email addy is [email protected]


----------



## Gizzmoe (Sep 23, 2008)

I cant get it uploaded because of the upload image size limit. But I did put it on my photobucket account to post here for you.


----------



## hahler (Sep 23, 2008)

That is Spud the stud seeing cows for the first time

as you can tell he can untie himself

lol

i think he was well worth the money i payed for him

he is about 15.2 big boy

has more manners then i thought he would

the occasional stud chain works to

will try to get a pic of the "gelding" tomorow


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 23, 2008)

Good looking animal! You made an excellent choice in my opinion.

I'd love to have him standing in my pasture.


----------



## chandab (Sep 24, 2008)

hahler said:


> That is Spud the stud seeing cows for the first timeas you can tell he can untie himself
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Dawn,

Beautiful stallion, remind us again, how old is he?


----------



## hahler (Sep 24, 2008)

This guy is 4 years old

and the "gelding" is 3

i still love the gelding problem lol


----------



## Willow Glen (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Dawn just got home and read ya message he is lovely and lol ya got 2 colts my goodness someone needs to learn how to tell the difference haha


----------



## hahler (Sep 24, 2008)

As far as catching him he aint to bad to deal with but......

so far he has gone threw or over stock panels TWICE

and single handedly destroyed 3 acres of temp fencing

ALL IN 36 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so he is out with some of my horses and thank god my mares are already bred back to my quarter stud

As for the "gelding" he is in my very very big dog run lol

its 3 runs put together

tried the panels with him didnt last long either

words of warning people.......

IF YOU GET 2 SEMI TRAINED ARABIAN STALLIONS HAVE A SORTING STICK HANDY BY YOUR FRONT DOOR


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 24, 2008)

Gizzmoe said:


> I cant get it uploaded because of the upload image size limit. But I did put it on my photobucket account to post here for you.



WOW



Spud is gorgeous! Even though I personally prefer a bigger horse (I like a riding horse over 16hh), I'll always love the look of an Arabian (and of course their temperament). Congratulations on a great bargain!!!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 25, 2008)

Spud and Tator?! I can't imagine more elegant names...



I really like the expression on Spud--can't wait to see Tator!


----------



## minih (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok, after reading this post for the first time I am anxiously awaiting a picture of tator now!



I do love arabians!


----------

